# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Crest Design Commission

## Brackhaus

First off - We are not (currently) looking to commission a map. So while this is not a perfect fit for this forum and may not be your particular call, it would be absolutely awesome if you could pass this on to someone who might be interested or point us into the right direction. 

WHAT WE ARE LOOKING FOR
We are looking for someone to professionally design the crests / logos / symbols of a scant dozen major factions of our upcoming space opera novel series - the Virasana Empire. The motifs are already set, what we need is someone to create the graphics in a way that manages to make them look consistent while at the same time stressing the cultural differences behind them. 

Right now, we are looking for a strong design rather than an elaborately coloured artwork. We are just beginning to get a feel for the visuals of this project and this would be the first step to create a baseline visual design. 

If you are curious about the setting, you can have a peek here: http://virasanapedia.wikia.com 
But be warned, its a wiki, and while you will find a lot of data on the universe there, its a work in progress. 

WHAT WE HOPE TO GET 
plain B/W lineart files of the designed crestsmaybe different styles of the same crest: elaborate baroque coat of arms, small corporate logo, etc. - this is up to your style, preferences and fees, much open to negotiationall commercial rights, including modification

WHAT WE CAN OFFER
Money, depending on what you offer and how many variants and actual designs we are talking about.Credit - in our books and all future artwork incorporating your designsApart from our gratitude, also a good chance to be asked first for all future commissions of the same project - maps, coverart, more crests 

If there is anything that feels unclear to you, please ask. We are gladly offering tons of more information, but wanted to have this post to be as concise as possible. Very much looking forward to working with you!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Hey Brackhaus,

I might be interested in this project. I've always wanted to do crests/coat of arms, but never got the chance so far. You can have a look at my portfolio to get an impression of my work and if you are interested you can contact me at info [at] danielsmaps [dot] com. 

I hope to hear from you soon. 

-Daniel

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey Brackhaus, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works. Please, check the Against the Gigants map, there you will find an example of a crest that I could do for your novel:

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------


## Naima

Hello , I have experience in making logo and brand design for sience fiction organizations and factions for the Starcitizen Universe as well as other logo brands ... you can see some I did here ...
In case you are interested you can contact me here...

----------


## Kellerica

Hey there, this right up my alley. I'm afraid this is currently the only such piece I have on display online as of this moment, but it should give you at least some idea of what I can do. I've been making logo and emblem design for years now, and it is something I enjoy tremendously. 

You can contact me at *rela.simila[at]gmail.com*, and we can discuss more.

----------


## Brackhaus

Thanks so much to all those who have taken the time to reply and offer their skills, we are always amazed by the amount to talent that is gathered here! 
The crest comission is now taken, but we will surely come back once the Virasana Empire is at a stage where we will need maps more... 

Thanks again, and have a wonderful rest of the weekend!
Osiris

----------

